# Almond question



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

where does it come from? and how do you produce it? have seen a few on the internet and liked the coloring. just curious.


Kenneth Flippen


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

To have an almond, you must have the almond gene (as in it isn't the combination of genes to get the look). Also, it's dominant, so if it has it, it shows it. Depending on the base color and other modifiers, it can take on different looks. Because it is dominant, it should be one of the more easy colors to get established in good racers. However, I don't think anyone is actually taking the time to do it. Or at least, I haven't heard of anyone.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

*Almond Racers*

I have 3 almond homers that are sposed to be good stock but i dident ask the guy i got them from if he has any luck he did tell me he has been worken on the almond color in racing homers for 20 years.


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*???*

do you have any pics? have you bred from them or raced them?

so if you breed and almond cock to any hen will it produce almond coloring everytime? which modifiers or base colors make loud colored almond showing lots of color?

Kenneth


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

I can try and get some but no i have not raced them i just got them but i do have two babies. But i dont race i just do it for the fun of it. Kite is the best color to mate a almond to but it can be throwen into any color. Some one who knows the color more will be by to explain im sure.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind, is do not mate two almonds together. Through this mating, you can end up with homozygous (pure) almond cockbirds, which often develop eye problems - not good for racing birds. It is best to mate almonds to regular birds. 

By mating a regular cockbird with an almond hen, you will get all almond sons and all regular hens. A great sex-linked mating that will tell who is what right from the start.

By mating an almond cockbird with a regular hen, you'll get half and half with both sexes.

Here is some information on almond. Shows some different pictures and what makes them up:
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/ALMONDALLELES.html
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/almondhist.html
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/almondhist2.html
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/almondthreesteps.html
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/nonclassicalalmond.html
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/qualmond.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh Becky, thats some good info... did'nt know about the sex link... I think that is interesting. what if the cock bird is white x an almond hen? same thing?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

This is the only person I can find in the US right now with almond 'racers'. You will occasionally find them on eggbid and whatnot, but you never know if they're just homers or proven racing material.
http://www.racing.homer.com/


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> oh Becky, thats some good info... did'nt know about the sex link... I think that is interesting. what if the cock bird is white x an almond hen? same thing?


Yeah. Unless the hen is carrying recessive white, then you shouldn't get anymore white birds. The colors under the white will determine how the almond will effect it.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I have a friend that raises almond race birds And has for many years along with barless Browns ect. He says if he could not play with colors he would not like racing. Now he keeps about 400 birds. Many blues And several colors How do the alomond race OK. Not his best but do race. Easy way to get race birds from different color type birds is cross over known good racers with the color you work with Then you improve performance in the color line. All takes time But what do people have if not time.


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

This might help out.
http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/mating_chart/
Just remember *never* breed almond to almond!


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

*thanks*

for the help I think I may start looking for an almond cock with some race experience and breed him to a couple hens using the bull system. as far as colors in my hens I have Silver,red check, blue bar, blue check, grizzle and a grizzle that is almost white a few with white flights. I have no idea of any of these hens back grounds as far colors they came from what results would I get breeding to these colors or is there any way to know before trying it? I'm a complete dumby with genetics.


what is Qualmond? I saw it on plumvalleys chart which help me understand colors better

Kenneth Flippen


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

this link shows both almond an qualmond http://www.redbarnwings.com/almond.htm and this is a qualmond


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

*Almond Homers*


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Those are my three almond homers i have 4 but i need to upload the 4th.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

*Almond Homer*







This is my fourth one i got from Link Martin. Very nice guy!!


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

I have two kites one very nice colored kite im trying to darken the ground color.


----------

